# Son's first squirrel hunt



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I took my son Kris on his first real hunt yesterday. I finally thought he was mature enough to handle the responsibility. He's 10 so we went to the local hunting store and got his Sportcard and small game license, the boys at the shop made a big deal of it. He was very proud and so was Dad. Then we went to his Grandpa's house so Grandpa could give Kris his great-grandpas shotgun. Very proud moment for three generations of us.
His Uncle Arn brought along the video camera so we could capture the day on film. We did a couple setups and on the second one Kris spotted a tree rat sunning in a big cottonwood in front of us, To make a long story short we managed to take two rats out of the tree amid many missed shots and excitement for both of us. Pictures are worth a thousand words.










All in all it was a perfect day.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

_Congratulations to Kris and Dad! This is a great way to start a lifetime of hunting. _

_I spent many of my young days hunting squirrels and loved it. Quarter them and halve the loin, removing the ribs and other waste and you have some fine eats-barbecued, slow cooker, etc_


----------



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

I love it! Brings back great memories with my oldest just a couple years ago.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Now that is the proper way to hook a kid on hunting! Congrats to both of you.


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

awesome. congrats on getting a couple for the pot also. so now is he asking when you guys are going out again 

later, dave


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Justin said:


> Now that is the proper way to hook a kid on hunting! Congrats to both of you.


I could not agree more! Way to go dad! Adds so many dimensions to your father son relationship and that is awesome! I love it when parents get there kids involved and when parents get involved with their kids! 

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## thaken (Sep 18, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you on a job well done. Nice picture. He looks very pleased!!!!!!


----------



## T-Dog96 (Jan 3, 2010)

Good job I loved shooting my first.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone, it was a great time. He started asking me last night when he could go again, he's got the bug.  His little sister is ticked cause she didn't get to go so she's going to tag along this weekend. We went last night and got her a DNR sportscard and applied for a turkey hunt. She will be 10 on May 26th so that gives Dad 6 days to get her a bird. I'm lovin' it.


----------



## theanglerhimself (Nov 24, 2009)

Critter said:


> I took my son Kris on his first real hunt yesterday. I finally thought he was mature enough to handle the responsibility. He's 10 so we went to the local hunting store and got his Sportcard and small game license, the boys at the shop made a big deal of it. He was very proud and so was Dad. Then we went to his Grandpa's house so Grandpa could give Kris his great-grandpas shotgun. Very proud moment for three generations of us.
> His Uncle Arn brought along the video camera so we could capture the day on film. We did a couple setups and on the second one Kris spotted a tree rat sunning in a big cottonwood in front of us, To make a long story short we managed to take two rats out of the tree amid many missed shots and excitement for both of us. Pictures are worth a thousand words.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats awesome. My sons started hunting with me this year. Didn't last long with the older boy (14), couldn't handle sitting still in the blind for 3-4 hours.
My 12 year old is all in, though. We went squirel hunting over New Years week-end, but, it was so cold they didn't come out. He still wants to go again.
Your boy looks like a happy camper. He's hooked, huh?


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

That's part of what makes squirrel hunting perfect for developing a new hunter... you don't have to sit for hours. Just walk slow and quiet.


----------



## theanglerhimself (Nov 24, 2009)

Justin said:


> That's part of what makes squirrel hunting perfect for developing a new hunter... you don't have to sit for hours. Just walk slow and quiet.


 Sorry, I wasn't very clear there. 
They were both sitting in the blind deer hunting. That put the older boy off.
He's kind of picky eater anyway. Kill it, grill it, eat it, or don't kill it.
He'll eat venison, but, no way he'll eat a squirrel.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh ya he's hooked. We had a couple issues to deal with this weekend with my extended family so we didn't make it out hunting. Talk about a bummed out little dude. Hopefully the weather won't get so bad it's miserable out.


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Try to get him on some bunnies, they're alot of fun and taste great.


----------

